# Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD!



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

By press anouncement on the "current" owners homepage/forums,
S1 number 12 is now sold















I just PRAY that the new owner is knowing what he is doing


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (WAUOla)*

Can you tell us more about the Audi Sport quattro S1 #12?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (URQ)*

Well, this car is one of the 20 S1s made, but it didn't compete
in rallies until the Race of Champions when driven by many
famous drivers at Gran Canaria I think it was.








It's a 1990cc inline five with dual fuelrails and making 450-550hp
in its golden days.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(ps! actually doing an - atleast for now - english version of my
homepage as well. But it's going too slow since I'm having very
much to do at school nowadays)


_Modified by WAUOla at 3:13 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry, I can't find a direct link, but audipassion had this file some time ago.
Search amateurs_s1_norvege_2002.mpg and watch the car. Should be 55mb.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Here is the video from Audipassion.com that Ola is talking about. Fantastic video, and a fantastic car!
http://www.kwapinski.net/audi/films/AudiS1-3.mpeg
It was shot here in Norway some three years ago, at VW-Audi Club Norway's meeting. Sadly, I wasnt there, I was in USA at the time. I have seen this S1 in action several other times though.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, thanks Per!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_By press anouncement on the "current" owners homepage/forums,


Is this accessable to the public? If so, can you post a link?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (duandcc)*

I doubt you'll understand much of it, Dave, it's written in Norwegian of course.
http://gatebil.no/index.php?id=616&pageid=116


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Is this accessable to the public? If so, can you post a link?

Translated by me, WAUOla, myself...








"Gatebil-Leif ("Streetcar"-Leif, Leif = name of owner) Audi S1 sold!
Group B rallycars has to be some of the wickedest cars that is. Dorf
RS200, Mini Metro, Lancia Delta S4, Pug 205 Turbo 16 etc. Some very
few of these have we been so lucky to see at "Streetcar". Amongst
these "Streetcar"-Leif's wicked S1. This is a car which was only made 20
cars of, his car was number 13 (actually it is car number 12!! -Ola). It
is unknown how many of these that still exists (erreee, I think Audi
Sport and some close related Group B people does indeed.... -Ola).
Atleast there arent many that is being used, nevertheless as much as
this one.
Leif's S1 was never used in any rally, but was driven during "Race of
the champions" in 1997. Stig Blomquist, Hannu Mikkola and Walter
Röhrl was some of the men that back then drove the car. (And Colin
McRae has, or atleast had, his signature with Please let me have a go!
on the rearwing of it -Ola). Leif himself has driven it on different
trackdayevents and hillclimbs."


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport quattro S1 #12 - SOLD! (WAUOla)*

Iselin Østborg


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

What was that James??


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Gatebil babes!








Ola, Do you know what the S1 sold for?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

Ahahaha! Aaaah, the gatebilbabes. Sorry, their NOT my
thing those...uh...airheads...de luxe! (but that WOULD be
another history).
No sorry, I have not seen, nor heard, the price of the car.
As far as I've understood it, an good example of an
genuine urquattro Audi Sport item would be approx
$200 000. This I *really* can't vouch for, if it is good for
that or not. So, mayby this car would be somewhere along
that estimate, maybe a bit under since there are even fever
Group 4/A1/A2 rallycars left, just as for Sport quattro rallycars.


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Where are they now?
http://audis1.no.sapo.pt/20carsonly.htm
RE12 is the car in this thread, now sold to sweden.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (onward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onward* »_Where are they now?

depends exactly what you're asking here...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

*Now That is a cool site!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

